# Trivia 7/2



## luckytrim (Jul 2, 2019)

trivia 7/2
DID YOU KNOW ...
The Great Wall of China is about 1,500 miles  long.
It's a 1,400 mile drive from Philadelphia to  Dallas.

1. Name That Flick ;
Josie was a nerd in high school. Years later, as a  25-year-old, her 
employer, the Chicago Sun-Times, wants her to write about  today's high 
schools. She returns to high school as a student and gets the  opportunity to 
do everything over again, but better this time.
(Hint; Starred Drew Barrymore, Michael Vartan, David Arquette,  John C. 
Reilly and Molly Shannon )
2. What photograph-related term was chosen by Oxford  Dictionaries as the 
word of the year 2013?
3. Which book of the Old Testament shares its name with an  Elton John song ?
4. According to the proverb what is "Apple pie without cheese  is like
...'A Kiss without a _______'
5. Who Wrote That ??
'The woods are lovely, dark and deep, But I have promises to  keep...'
6. Who was the oldest man to hold the rank of Heavyweight  Champion of the 
World ?
  a. - Rocky Marciano
  b. - Jack Johnson
  c. - Evander Holyfield
  d. - George Foreman
7. Name the explorer who's credited with 'discovering'  Australia and 
Hawaii...
8. In what sort of deck are the cards divided into Major and  Minor Arcana ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Apple employees are instructed to ensure that the screens of  all laptops
displayed in its stores are  angled at exactly 76  degrees.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Never Been Kissed'
2. Selfie
3. 'Daniel'
4. Squeeze
5. Robert frost
6. - d
7. James Cook
8. Tarot

TRUTH !!
Famously, Apple employees were once instructed to ensure that  the screens of
all laptops displayed in its stores were angled at exactly 70  degrees.
But a while back, that instruction changed, a source tells  Business Insider:
Now, Apple laptop screens must all be set at exactly 76  degrees.
That's a six-degree change.
The reason remains the same: The laptop screens tempt  customers to adjust
the screens when they look at a new Macbook. That requires  them to touch the
screen, thus letting them feel the full benefit of that  all-metal seamless
casing and the dampened hinge that sets the screen  just-so.
The new angle, being closer to 90 degrees, will make the  laptops look just a
leeetle bit more closed than they were before.
Apple store employees still use the Simply Angle app on their  iPhones to get
this angle just right. Simply Angle is an automated  angle-measurer, a bit
like a protractor, except that it uses the accelerometer on  your iPhone to
read off what angle the phone is being held at.

Oddly, Simply Angle is no longer available in the App  Store.
We asked Apple for comment but did not hear back.


----------

